# 3.8g Shallow Nano Dat Cliff- flooded 05/21/2013



## Bluek24a4 (Mar 16, 2010)

I think that's beautiful so far. Really liking that cliff in the right front corner.


----------



## bluestems (Feb 7, 2012)

very nice! 

what kind of rocks are those? do you plan for any shrimp or small fish?


----------



## tokidoki (Jan 25, 2013)

They're Yin stones. 
Only plant on putting an oto and some shrimps probably pfrs.


----------



## bluestems (Feb 7, 2012)

tokidoki said:


> They're Yin stones.
> Only plant on putting an oto and some shrimps probably pfrs.



Definitely plan to follow. You did a wonderful job with the layout! roud:

ps- where did you find or buy the stones? I really like them!


----------



## tokidoki (Jan 25, 2013)

I bought it off locally :/


----------



## bluestems (Feb 7, 2012)

tokidoki said:


> I bought it off locally :/


nice find! Looks much bigger than it is. This will be a haven for shrimps.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Beautiful. Inspiring scape!


----------



## hisxlency (Jan 26, 2013)

nice start. Love the stones and layout


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

I really like your layout for this tank!


----------



## manzpants92 (Dec 6, 2012)

great looking tank!


----------



## dacrax07 (Jan 10, 2009)

Definitely jealous...lol


----------



## Sakuras (Dec 10, 2012)

Love the cliff layout. makes the tank bigger than it is.


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

Wow, looks great. Can't wait to see this filled up and filled in.


----------



## gnod (Mar 24, 2011)

wow very nice DIY tank. the scape looks effortless. 

was the diy challenging?


----------



## nightshadebel (May 3, 2012)

very beautiful! cant wait to see it later!


----------



## jrlyons21 (Feb 3, 2013)

did you make a stand for your light out of glass pieces? how did you make that? jsut curious.


----------



## tokidoki (Jan 25, 2013)

jrlyons21 said:


> did you make a stand for your light out of glass pieces? how did you make that? jsut curious.


Its just 2 pieces of glass,cut using a glass cutter. Only thing supporting both is the side of the tank so it kinda wiggles abit :biggrin:



gnod said:


> wow very nice DIY tank. the scape looks effortless.
> 
> was the diy challenging?


Sorry I didnt built the tank I bought it off a member. I failed last time I tried cutting my own glass. :redface:


----------



## Fuze (Jul 26, 2012)

Very cool dimensions, looks great!

I actually drew up a file to be laser cut out of acrylic, similar to this one. I like how it came out .

Any thoughts on inhabitants?


----------



## difrent7 (Nov 24, 2012)

Absolutely gorgeous nano tank! I love the dimensions of the tank!


----------



## thebuddha (Jul 16, 2012)

love the dimensions, and cant wait for updates! i really want to do a similar tank/layout but on a much larger scale with the top land portion being totally emersed


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

*3.8g Shallow Nano*

Great tank. Beautiful, BEAUTIFUL hardscape. Scapes are something I'm into, and I'll just say yours is inspiring. 

Did you glue certain things together and use plaster? What'd you do? Looks like a fresh water reef almost lol.


----------



## Mumford (Nov 12, 2012)

*3.8g Shallow Nano*

This is awesome!! Love the cliff


- Mumford


----------



## Patson (Mar 4, 2013)

super awesome cliff! update plzzzzzzz?


----------



## tizzite (Mar 28, 2010)

Love the scape. I was just thinking there weren't enough cliffs in scapes. I plan on making one out of driftwood.

I insist on making my own tanks. The total control of the tank size is worth it.


----------



## thebuddha (Jul 16, 2012)

updates?!


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

thebuddha said:


> updates?!


+ 1

Can't wait to see how it has progressed!


----------



## JAYGEE (Apr 2, 2013)

very nice, cant wait until I get a new take to try some new scapes!

After seeing a bunch on here, it really gives you some good ideas on what to do!


----------



## jovonhaln (Jul 28, 2012)

Yeah that is gonna look nice, very nice!


----------



## Clemsons2k (May 31, 2009)

Can't wait to see this thing filled in!


----------



## tokidoki (Jan 25, 2013)

76 days still on dsm. 
Not much of an update  pics on page 1


----------



## Soup12 (Nov 10, 2012)

stunning cliffs


----------



## PinkRasbora (Jan 22, 2005)

are those just glass plates used to hold the light up? are they attached at the base to anything or the light itself is holding them?


----------



## tokidoki (Jan 25, 2013)

PinkRasbora said:


> are those just glass plates used to hold the light up? are they attached at the base to anything or the light itself is holding them?


Just 2 glass plates supported by the sides of the tank.

*Just noticed the photos didnt show up for update 04/24/2013 now its up.*


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

*3.8g Shallow Nano DSM 04/24/2013*

IMO this would be perfect for a small frog or salamander if you just filled up the water level to the edge of the black rock so the sand part is flooded. 

You really should consider that


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

Lookin' great!


----------



## tokidoki (Jan 25, 2013)

MABJ said:


> IMO this would be perfect for a small frog or salamander if you just filled up the water level to the edge of the black rock so the sand part is flooded.
> 
> You really should consider that


Not a fan of frog or salamander gross me out lol :red_mouth


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

*3.8g Shallow Nano DSM 04/24/2013*



tokidoki said:


> Not a fan of frog or salamander gross me out lol :red_mouth


Lol. 

It would be neat for any little critter than needs a moist environment.


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

This is awesome!


----------



## tokidoki (Jan 25, 2013)

Ok after 3 months of DSM I flooded today due to HC dying yellow spreading same problem as my 60F when it was in DSM not sure why it does that :banghead

Dead HC spreading








Before trim








After trim


----------

